

Insultron: Automated classy insults using Twilio - OkGoDoIt
http://twitter.com/insultron

======
OkGoDoIt
My latest creation: Insultron insults people for you, and he does it with
style. Just text any phone number to him at (910) 225-5771. Or simply call
(910) 225-5771 to sample some classy insults yourself.

Built with Twilio!

------
jstanley
This is a cool idea but it doesn't seem to work with my English phone number.

